
ChromiumOS is getting a clang compiled Linux kernel - miduil
https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/11/22/943
======
miduil
See end of the mail for more info:

> In case you wonder if kernels built with clang are actually used on

> real systems, the answer is 'yes': Google Pixel 2 phones ship with

> a v4.4 kernel built with clang, for several Chromebooks (both x86

> and arm64) clang built kernels (also v4.4) are currently distributed

> through the 'beta' channel and will be deployed to most users of these
> devices in December.

